# Google Fight



## Ames (Apr 28, 2010)

Quite an interesting concept:

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Furry&word2=4chan

Woot we win.


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 28, 2010)

Lolz


----------



## Icky (Apr 28, 2010)

"Ravens" beat "foxes".

Oh yeah B)


----------



## Ames (Apr 28, 2010)

"Wolves" beat "Foxes" too!


----------



## Carenath (Apr 28, 2010)

So.. Dragon > Fox|Wolf|Otter
:smug:


----------



## Attaman (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, FA's a cheating son of a bitch.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 29, 2010)

Pug > All of you.


----------



## Browder (Apr 29, 2010)

Hah.

Jesus<Porn


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> "Ravens" beat "foxes".
> 
> Oh yeah B)


They keep on pooping out eggs. It's adding to their numbers. D:


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Nylak decimated SirRob. 

Wait what? I won the second time. What? What..?

What? I lost the third time. Huh?

I won the fourth...


----------



## Ames (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Nylak decimated SirRob.
> 
> Wait what? I won the second time. What? What..?
> 
> ...



When I fight you with my whole SN, you win by a LANDSLIDE.

But when I use my forum SN, I won.

:grin:


----------



## Bando (Apr 29, 2010)

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Paintball&word2=Furry

Edit: wait, what? One wins one time, I redo it the other one wins. WTF?

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Bando37&word2=SirRob

SirRob destroyed me. >.>


----------



## Bando (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah, yeah, doublepost.

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Yiff&word2=Guro

LOL.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 29, 2010)

Wait, why does it say SirRob owns Nylak?

(.......\../
...) ....\/

Oh right, nevermind.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

It seems the bars are inaccurate, but the numbers seem to be right. Guess that's the only thing that really matters.

Also, this made me laugh.


----------



## Ames (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh crap.


----------



## Slyck (May 5, 2010)

We win, but *we* loose. Still loose. The first one says we win, but look at the numbers typing FA into google.


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Yeah, yeah, doublepost.
> 
> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Yiff&word2=Guro
> 
> LOL.


I knew it


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

Holy crap furries are ten times more popular on the internet than 4chan?
What is this blasphemy?


----------



## Joeyyy (May 5, 2010)

facepalm


----------



## Alstor (May 5, 2010)

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=wolf&word2=otter
http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=fox&word2=otter
http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=dragon&word2=otter
http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=shark&word2=otter

FFFFFF-

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=ostrich&word2=otter

YES!


----------



## Ames (May 5, 2010)

Alstor said:


> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=wolf&word2=otter
> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=fox&word2=otter
> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=dragon&word2=otter
> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=shark&word2=otter
> ...



Silly otters.  Nobody's interested in you guys


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

Alstor said:


> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=wolf&word2=otter
> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=fox&word2=otter
> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=dragon&word2=otter
> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=shark&word2=otter
> ...


haha sharks>otters


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

OP fail, "furry" doesn't necessarily have anything to do with the furry fandom.


----------



## Ames (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> OP fail, "furry" doesn't necessarily have anything to do with the furry fandom.



That's what this thread's about.  We reword/subtly augment phrases or words to get surprisingly unrelated results on search engines all the time. 
This site just lets us compare such results.


----------



## Joeyyy (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> OP fail, "furry" doesn't necessarily have anything to do with the furry fandom.



this is the internets. of course it does.


----------

